# Buying From Abroad



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello everyone, this is my first topic....









I have been looking for a 6138 to keep my 6139 company and my attention is obviously drawn to epray due to the choice and prices. I am also aware of the possible dangers! Fakes, goods that don't appear etc.









As some of you add to your collections from sources all over the world, I wondered if you had any indicators, tactics etc you use before you buy to determine if a trader/seller and his goods are genuine. And what are your experiences of Customs and Excise? Should I allow for 17.5% for VAT and more for import duty on any purchase of secondhand items from in or outside the EU, or do C&E not bother most of the time?









Any thoughts and experiences gratefully received.

Toby


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

You can't go wrong buying from RLT; Roy has a selection of 6138's and you have the benefit of a trusted supplier, a watch that has been inspected/serviced, back-up if it goes wrong etc. He may also help you find a particular model .... if he is in the mood









I have bought quite a lot of watches from non-EU countries, Customs is a bit hit and miss, couriers hardly ever "miss" the post office sometimes misses. How are the charges calculated?

As I recall the total cost including postage is subject to 4% import duty, this sub-total is then subject to 17.5% VAT, to this sub-total the courier/Royal Mail add their clearance charge which varies between Â£4 and Â£12.

How to determine an E-Bay seller is good or bad? Here's my MO

Feedback - pretty obvious really, but do look in detail don't just rely on the %age as false feedback is quite common.

Number of sales; I tend to look at 25 plus sales from a seller.

I don't deal with anyone who insists on wire transfers.

Beware of auctions with bad or out of focus photographs.

Look for the item location; beware of China, Philipines, Thailand, Vietnam, Ukraine, Russia, Brazil etc.

Apply a common sense to any bid; if it doesn't feel quite right it probably isnt ... go with your gut instinct.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good advice that









As John says, 'buy' the seller first









It is a minefield on ebay, Ive had some very rough deals, I also think the feedback system is flawed, a lot of people dont leave nessasary bad feedback in case they get it back, makes a mockery of the process...You may or may not get a good deal on fleabay, I have really noticed it is getting harder to do unless you get lucky, like Hawkey did recently
















Good luck









Do yourself a favor and get a good one from Roy, its a very positive buying experience


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

I'd echo that I recently bought a couple of 2nd hand Seiko SKX007 watches from Roy. They were sold without any warranty... One of which was running very fast on arrival I asked Roys advice on correcting this issue and he just asked me to return it since it was running ok when it left him but was showing signs of having suffered a knock when in the postal system... I sent it back on Monday and it arrived back this morning... it's been performing wonderfully on my wrist all day!

Now that is what I call a great service turn-around and fantastic customer service...

Thx. Roy
















I'm having serious issues with an ebay seller at the moment














and agree with Jason that the eBay system for dispute resolution and feedback is seriously flawed since it is biased... In the seller and eBays favour to an astounding degree.

So it was a pleasure to get this sort of service from RLT/Roy
















Joli.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

You will not go wrong buying from Roy.

I have bought overseas on a number of occasions and ALL repeat ALL my problems came from HM Customs.

I bought a rather expensive Marine Chronometer from Russia, which HM C&E decided to "examine", they ripped out the fussee chain and smashed the balance staff.

The seller in Russia kindly sent me FOC, a replacement balance.

BEWARE OF HM C&E

Roger


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have only bought one watch from abroad and seemed to have been lucky in not getting hit with excessive `charges`.









I`ve also had some problems with ebay I`m stiil waiting for a nice old Ingersoll I won on 20th June and had a couple of watches which were not as good as described luckily one one the seller gave me a refund.









These are the risk`s of ebay, generally I won`t bid much so can`t loose much









I have bought _*loads*_ of watches from Roy and whole heartedly agree he is an excellent man to do business with aftercare service second to none









I got this from him









*Seiko 1970`s 6138-3002 Automatic chronograph*


















File Size: 99.79 KB


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

What it is it about these Vintage Seikos that make them just so compulsive... I have modern Seikos 007/009/BM which are my daily wear watches... but at the slightest hint of a social and I'll be putting on my 4205 diver.... It just seems more unique...

Mach that is a lovely Seiko Chrono.

Joli.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.

mach that 6138 is blooming gorgeous.









Potz, like you I have bought watches from Roy(the 6139 that needs a stablemate) and a forum member and both have been a pleasure to deal with, and I have added 2 lovely watches to my meagre collection. However when I saw similar chronographs in excellent condition going for Â£60-70 from Singapore I just start to think is all.

Katt I don't know what it is about vintage seikos either. But I must have......









Hopefully my getting older present tomorrow might temporarily satisfy my cravings









Thanks again to everyone.

Toby


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

One of the reasons I post on this forum (other than Griff) is that all are welcome no matter what level of knowledge or watch buying budget.

In my line of work its either a feast or famine; I am fortunate enough to be going through a good spell at present, but at no time have I felt any resentment .... pity yes







but that's another story


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

potz said:


> The point is though - we're all flipping mad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...














JoT said:


> One of the reasons I post on this forum (other than Griff) is that all are welcome no matter what level of knowledge or watch buying budget.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










exactly John, If you can put up with me bleeting on about my Timexes then you (and all the others on here) are a true friend!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

potz said:


> What is your line of business, if you don't mind me asking, John?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bergbau potz









Now how did the germans come up with that?

Mountain building ..... I know there are waste heaps; but what I do is excatly the opposite


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JoT said:


> .... but at no time have I felt any resentment .... pity yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course I meant resentment towards me


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

potz said:


> My first ever watch was a Timex. At the time I didn't really appreciate it and I wish I could find the exact model again to add to my collection (and cherish it from now on).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been there Chris although I can't remember if mine was with or without date.....

So I got both!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Potz my command of the German language is legendary









I manage to piece it together usually incorrectly from my very bad Afrikaans









Makes sense the early mines in Saxony were in the mountains as I remember, I have a reprint of DE RE METALLICA by Agricola (German name was Georg Bauer) it was published just after he died in 1555. It is probably the most remarkable book ever written on mining and has fantastic engravings throughout.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

potz said:


> Funny you should mention Afrikaans - I'm just heading an RSA project in our company
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will enjoy it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

potz said:


> Ironpants said:
> 
> 
> > ... my meagre collection ...
> ...


Quite right









As for female members, I think there have been some over the years but 'Katt' (Jolie) is the most fun


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

What happened to Pieter's mrs and that bird who used to work with Roy?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont think she will be offended Potz, she might take the piss out of you but I get the impression she would be hard to offend


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

potz said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


+10Â°C







You must be in Cape Town then







bloody cold down there .... I never went South in winter









Ridgebacks .... I miss my girl ... I left her with a friend when I moved back to the UK


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I know what you mean .... my dog wouldn't even have anything to do with my wife at the time ....







.... she would have defended me to the last and always found the Puff Adder before I did







I was useless in the bush and she knew it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Katt said:


> What it is it about these Vintage Seikos that make them just so compulsive... I have modern Seikos 007/009/BM which are my daily wear watches... but at the slightest hint of a social and I'll be putting on my 4205 diver.... It just seems more unique...
> 
> Mach that is a lovely Seiko Chrono.
> 
> ...





Ironpants said:


> mach that 6138 is blooming gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks both









I first saw one when Andy, a friend at work whose got a couple of SMP`s, a Hamilton Ventura, Brietling Shark and some fake Brietlings (







) showed me his Fathers old 6138.

I really liked the look and wanted one









Strangely Roy`s very next update had a few, talk about good service he must have ESP









Anyway my one originally had a white second hand but Roy kindly changed it for the yellow, sometime later I had the problem of the second hand not reseting properly to 12 which Roy quickly sorted for me.










Actually I`ve been lucky in my different `collections` be it old Hi FI or cameras etc., I always seemed to find dealers who give excellent service and charge reasonable prices


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Didn't mean to kill/hijack this thread.
> 
> ...


Don`t worry Chris we`ve all done it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


I`m the same with my cats & kittens but I have to be careful because the mere mention of them is bad for some members blood pressure


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> I will now confine my comments to a hopefully soon to be opened corner called "Pet Love and Woe" and not infringe on serious watch lore anymore .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea Chris just what we need


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

> jasonm Posted Today, 10:24 PM I dont think she will be offended Potz, she might take the piss out of you but I get the impression she would be hard to offend


Take the p*ss Me... !!!!!!!!!
















Lets just say that I take it all with a pillar of salt... It's an Irish thing I choose to be charitable to lesser mortals!!!!!!









Especially Mike my other 1/2 he is my very long term 'project'
















One day I actually hope to have him semi-house broken
































Joli.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It's alright Chris; I could talk about my dog and Africa all night









This is the only picture I have of her; she is not looking her best as she was just getting over Canine Ehrlichiosis I nearly lost her .... bloody ticks .... every day I had to remove ticks from inside her ears, the folds of her neck, the pits of her forelegs ..... good for bonding I suppose


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Katt said:


> > jasonmÂ Posted Today, 10:24 PMÂ Â Â Â I dont think she will be offended Potz, she might take the piss out of you but I get the impression she would be hard to offend
> 
> 
> Take the p*ss Me... !!!!!!!!!
> ...


Caroline, my lodger, says I`m _nearly_ house trained but I`ve still got some way to go









I have to keep reminding her who`s the Landlord and mortgage payer, but she doesn`t take any notice























BTW Joli you do have access to some really cool `smilies` love the dancing snowman oops sorry _snowperson_


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

He is a serious work in progress... But he is my work in progress and I wouldn't change him for anything... OK I'll admit that he has some pretty rough edges, but he is my rough diamond,







he has got real potential when he applies himself... I know that he does really care about me... When others let me down and left me behind, he risked a lot by coming back for me... He just doesn't believe in acceptable levels of losses or leaving people behind... Even a lil' 'Greenfinch' like me!







So I may joke that he doesn't deserve me but I know damn well that he does!!!!!!









Even if at times he does spend a lot of money on his watch collection!!!!!!!! Actually this forum is a very friendly place I now know why he is a member...

Glad you like the snowman...







I think it is a snowman... I'm not overly Politically Correct So it's not woperson instead of woman, huperson instead of human or Personkind not Mankind... it does get silly sometimes!!!!

Joli.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Katt said:


> He is a serious work in progress... But he is my work in progress and I wouldn't change him for anything... OK I'll admit that he has some pretty rough edges, but he is my rough diamond,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did once try explaining Caroline, her friend Julie and my friend Jane that I didn`t need `House Training` and that I was _almost_ perfect but had to leave the room in a hurry before I could finish the sentence























BTW I never thought you were overly PC


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Cheers Mac.
> 
> But dogs are even more important to me than watches are ...
> 
> Especially my beautiful RR Rudi .....


Me too....Heres Bart again


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

That is one "mad as a fish" dog there Jase. Absolute cracker!!









*Joli...* when you said "Greenfinch", I wonder if you mean what I think you mean.









I used to date a "Greenfinch" years ago...


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Well I 1st met Mike in err well... Interesting circumstances!!!!!!!

So ESL you are probably quite right in that assumption...
















We are a very rare breed and highly sought after...
















Jason so it's true pets do take on the characteristics of their owners!!!!
















Joli.


----------



## waitingame (Apr 23, 2005)

Here's Baxter and an unashamed plug for my own very non-commercial web site Rainbow Bridge










Martin


----------

